# Q-tip has two mommies



## qtipthebun (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, it's me, Q-tip. I've decided to start a blog. I'm not ever going to let my human write in it. She's got her own blog that she doesn't let me write on. So this one's mine. 

My mommy and I just got back up to her apartment Friday morning. We got up really early before the sun came up and we took her roommate's bird. He was loud and chirped the whole four hour drive. I was quite displeased. Between that and the fact that mommy listens to 80's rock music, I was not a happy bunny. I pouted until she fed me apple chips.

I like being home in my apartment better than at my other mommy's house. Yes, I get more treats there (she spoils me when mommy isn't looking), but there's no room to run there. It's not bunny proofed at all. They were working on a room called a library (I think that's where they keep the books that look so yummy but I'm not allowed to eat), but it wasn't done in time to be a playroom for me. My mommies say that over the summer they'll bunnyproof so that I can run around. But I was cooped up for about a month. They let me out on the bed to run whenever they were home, but I kept jumping off and running around the bedroom because I'm used to having run of the whole house. Plus, it wasn't fair that the bird didn't have to stay in a locked cage.

But I'm home now, and I'm spending a lot of time in my big cardboard box and doing binkies. My mommy's roommate is coming home today. He said he brought me something. I hope it's food. He gives me lots of treats. 

Well, I'm signing off. My blog is better than mommy's, right? Mine's got bunnytalk!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 15, 2012)

You tell em Q-tip! First off the bird sounds very offencive but if you can find a way under its cage there might be yummy bird treats there. Try nutraberry's if you get a chance.


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 15, 2012)

My favorite thing to do is climb under the bird cage and wait for him to drop grapes and sunflower seeds. He does it a lot because he's messy. Mommy kept having to use the vacuum on the floor. I thought it was funny because the bird was scared of the vacuum but I'm not. I like to chase it. The bird's scared of me, too. He's wimpy. Mommy calls him scaredy-feathers. I thought it was funny, but he growls at her, so he doesn't. 
My room is a bird-free zone. That's why I like my apartment. I don't have to listen to him go "you're the parrot" and "what are you doing" all day long. 

Also, I'm glad someone reads my blog!! My human gets lots of blog readers, so I want my own blog readers, too!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm goona read! Ill read it alot!
Pemby


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Q-tip! I'm a mini rex too 
I luv to runs all day too. So sorry you didn't have house run for a whole month. It would feel like forever. Do you like to run around on your mommies when they are trying to sleep? I lub dat! I wakes my mommy and daddy up just for fun, they are good speedbumps.

*nose bonks*
Gary


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Gary!! Oh yes. I love to sleep in bed with mommy. If she locks me up at night, I beg and beg until she lets me out. And then I sit there and groom her hair and jump all over her when she sleeps. When my other mommy is up here visiting, I get mad that she's in my bed and I sleep on mommy's head. I have some jealousy issues. I've been told I'm a little bit too spoiled.


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 17, 2012)

My mommy told me something yesterday and I'm not sure how I feel about it. She was at the magic bunnyfood store and saw a baby lionhead that needed adoption. She came very close to getting me a little brother. She said he was a grayish brown and so cute.

I think I like being an only child. My mommies spoil me rotten and I can do whatever I want and don't have to share. Sometimes I think it would be nice to have another fluffy friend, but I'm not sure. I don't want to have to share mommy's love with someone else. I want to be the only fluffy thing in her heart. But yet...when she's gone at school during the day, or work at nights, it would be nice to have someone with whom to get into mischief.

I guess it's a moot point. She said she didn't have another cage which is why she didn't get him on the spot, and if she goes back in a few days (hey, I eat a lot), he'll probably be gone because he was sweet and cuddly. So it looks like no little brother for me right now, but I'm starting to wonder...maybe I do want to be the big sister....


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Q-tip, this is Becky. Tell your mommies that dating is the way to go. I got to meet a bunch of different buns at a local rescue and bring home the one I liked the best. It made getting married much less stressful than if she would have just brought home somebun random. It's wonderful to have a husbun/bunwife to cuddle with and play with when mom is busy. I still love my mommy and snuggling with her, but she just won't lick my face the way Gary does.


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 21, 2012)

My mommy brought me a present yesterday! A hay tray! I used to just keep my hay in my litterbox, but now I have a tray to hang on the wall of my cage. I had fun last night making the tray make LOTS of noise...I know it annoys mommy when she's sleeping, but it's so funny! I like when she has to get out of bed at 3 am and come over and go "no"! Totally worth the spray of the water bottle. 

She also bought organic banana chips. She said they're not for me, but I know I'll end up eating some, and more oats. I like when she buys steel cut oats in bulk from the natural grocery store. I eat them out of a measuring cup. 

I think it was a successful shopping trip. I didn't even ask what human food she got, but she came in with two full bags of food and said some stuff was for me. Maybe there will be a surprise in there!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Q-Tip, my name is Kreacher. Liked reading your blog. I have a blog too. I'm the one that Mom thinks I have an attitude. 

You almost had a baby brother too? I don't know what it's like being an only bunny child cause I have two other brothers. And Mom's bringing home another one. It must be awesome getting all of your Mommy's attention. But Mom told me don't fret about the new bunny, she says her heart grows each time one comes in her life, LIKE ME, and the other two. Have to admit, but don't tell my Mom, that she's right. 

Hope you come visit my blog. And can't wait to see what other antics you pull. Have to think what kind of noise I can make at 3 AM in the morning. But I don't know about that water thingie. 

Kreacher :bunny5


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 21, 2012)

The title of your blog is so cute  Q-Tip sounds like a very fun and lucky bun bun!


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 22, 2012)

Shiloh! You're the cutest bunny ever (plus, your mommy can cook, so that automatically makes you cool)! Give your mommy a message: I made hummus at a friend's house last night and used her recipe! 

And Kreacher, I had an other opportunity to almost get a little brother today. Had mommy not had to go to work and instead could have gone to the locally owned petstore that has rescue buns, she would have seen the helicopter bunny that her roommate sent her pictures of. She showed the pictures to me. He was really cute. Cute enough that I probably would have wanted him as husbunny.

I feel like there are more and more opportunities just popping up with little siblings for me. I still don't know if I want one. My other mommy loves any sort of baby animals and thinks getting me a sibling is a good idea...but over the summer when we get to be at her house. Mommy isn't sure if I'll be jealous of sharing her love, though. 

In other news, I'm totally loving that new hay tray. It makes tons of noise, which for me is a huge requirement. Mommy may be regretting it....


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guys. Well, you know how much fun I've been having with that hay tray? I guess there's a such thing as too much fun. Especially if mommy is up for 48 hours straight doing homework (and cuddling me) and finally wants to go to sleep. I was so used to her being awake all the time, that I was not at all happy when she put me in my cage. I started rattling the bars and banging the hay tray and making as much noise as I could so she'd let me sleep with her.
At first, she just put her head under the pillow and told me to go to bed, but since her head was under the pillow, I had to rattle louder! Eventually she got frustrated because she couldn't get to sleep with me making noise, and instead of letting me out, she moved my cage to the bathroom! I was not at all happy when she brought me back in the room this morning. I thought she'd want to hear how much fun I was having with my new hay tray. But no...her sense of fun is all messed up, I guess. She'd rather sleep than listen to me play all night. 
I was going to write more, but she just left the room to go get my breakfast. Gotta be ready for that handful of green stuff!! Ooh, here she comes!!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Q-tip! Ya huumans haves no sensey of fun, but wheeneva ur moomy cant sleep that means lesst pway time for woo! Wet her sweep!
Enjoy ur gween stuff!
Pemby
Jj


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys. It's been an eventful few days. Two nights ago we had a BIG thunderstorm. Mommy would have slept through most of it, but I woke her up rattling the bars of my cage because I really hated the noise. She came and let me out even though it was like 3 am, and I ran right for her bed and snuggled up in it. She let me stay the night snuggled up in her blankets. The next night (last night), she decided I was such a good bunny that she wasn't even going to lock me up. Just to prove to her I was good, I didn't hop on her head even once during the night. In fact, I was so good and so quiet that she woke up around 6 and couldn't find me...even though I was napping in her chair! So trial run went well.
THEN, this morning, mommy was bringing in a bowl of granola for her breakfast and I tripped her! On purpose! That means I got to clean all the granola out of places she couldn't reach on the floor and the chair. 
So, suffice to say, I'm fat and happy and having a good day!


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm grounded. Very grounded. Mommy said "for life" but she kissed my nose right after, so I doubt it'll be more than a day or two. Sucks, 'cause I wanted to wake her up tonight grooming her hair again. 
But I kinda deserved it. So here's what I did. Mommy was out at a study session. I know when she goes to those, I've got about four hours. I decided to try to get to the bag of oats that was sitting on her desk, even though she moved the chair back far enough that my paws can't reach. I took a flying leap and landed on top of her laptop. From there, I was able to get to the oats. Just to make life easier, I decided to push everything that was on the desk onto the floor. The jar of paper clips and binder clips was hard to move, but I got it. The essays for funding for next year that she's been working on so hard were easy to move. So was the almost empty bag of apple chips. And all of her fused glass pieces. And her readings for Monday. And a novel with a pretty orange cover. 
So once I had all that on the floor, I proceeded to eat the oats, and the apple chips. Then I wanted to see what the funding application would taste like. It was decent, so I chewed some of the corners. Then I tried her rhetoric reading. Not so good, but the pack of sticky notes that fell out of it (the skinny type, not the square type...and YELLOW) were amazing. I ate them all. I tried the cover of the novel...Rushdie isn't my thing...I just wanted a few bites. However, the bookmark in it was delicious and is totally shredded. I didn't think about putting something else in so mommy knew what page she was on. 
Once I was done with all that, I figured I'd see if there was anything else good up there. Just more books. I ignored those. I didn't like the smell of the lavender stress ball, so I left that alone too. But I decided I wanted to see what she's always doing on the computer. It looked like fun. I hopped around on the keys for a while and before I knew it, windows were opening everywhere and the words on the screen started to look different. I saw something that said "change language to italian" and said "okay". Mommy had a hard time changing it back.
By the time I left the computer, I'd opened 47 programs. It was fun!!
And then mommy came home, and now I'm stuck in my cage.


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh dear, Tippy's in trouble.
How's the grounding going?


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 30, 2012)

Aww Q-Tip, sorry to hear about the grounding. But Mommy is right, you did ruin some of her hard work that she needs for school. But that kiss on the nose is just the medicine that was needed. Plus a few days in the crate. Maybe next time those school papers won't look so enticing. But then again, you are a rabbit. Mommy will have to watch her important papers better. 

I found out that my boys like the taste of my Harry Potter books. They only got one taste and after that, no books on the floor or tables. 

Hoping your punishment goes quickly.

K


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, mommy decided I was too cute to ground for long. I spent the rest of that evening in the cage, and all night. But at night, I decided to see if I could shorten my punishment time, so I rattled the bars of my cage all night long. Mommy was too lazy to move me into the bathroom, though, so I kept waking her up.
The next day, she let me out in the morning for exercise and then stuck me back in my cage when she had to go to work, but let me stay out at night. I've been caged now only when she isn't home. She mentioned something about parole though, letting me out of jail for good now...until I'm bad again. So I'm crossing my paws that she lets me stay out when she goes to class this evening.


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 30, 2012)

We will pray for you Tippy ray:


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm grounded again. Mommy was good at moving the chair so I couldn't get onto the desk, but I figured out a new way to get up there (but shh...don't tell her. she doesn't know what it is yet). I ate a little bit of gum. And some trail mix. Mommy was more upset about the gum.

It didn't taste good. It was spicy. Have any of you eaten gum before??


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 2, 2012)

Nope we neber touch it!


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been a good girl the past few days. I've been sleeping in my box next to mommy's bed and haven't been eating her hair at night (well, grooming, but she says "Q, stop eating my hair!")

I realized something tonight. Four nights a week, mommy goes to a place called "work". When she comes home, she always brings me a little bit of fresh fruit. Today when she got home, I was waiting by the door for her. She gave me two strawberry tops and a little piece of mango. I bet if I beg, she'll give me more strawberry tops. I love strawberry tops. And pineapple cores. But she said there were no pineapple cores today. Every once in a while, she brings me kiwi skin. I don't like the fuzzy part, but I love to eat the kiwi from the top of it and then throw the brown fuzzy part around the room until mommy takes it away from me.

Next week, mommy's best friend is coming to visit. She's never met me and is really excited. She's coming all the way from the east coast...mommy told me that's really far away. I'm going to get SO many treats! 

I'm going to go stare at the basil plant some more...maybe one day I'll be able to reach it!


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 5, 2012)

Well done Tippy your doing great I'm sure you mummy is proud of you!
Nose bonks!


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 7, 2012)

Mommy went to the food store after class today, and my boyfriend gave me lots of fun green stuff. 
I should probably clarify that statement, shouldn't I? I have a boyfriend. Actually, I have two. They're both human. They work at the food store. One of them has a crush on mommy, so he's nice to me. The other has bunnies of his own, so he's nice to me. Both of them give me bags of green stuff every time mommy goes in. Today, it was the boyfriend with bunnies. I like him, but I like my other boyfriend better (although mommy prefers this guy, because he won't ask for her phone number). He gave me cilantro, parsley, three types of lettuce, kale, and radishes. All for free! I've never had a radish before, but he said his bunnies eat them all the time. 

My other boyfriend knows all my favorite foods, and all the stuff I don't like (spinach...blech). Rather than going into the back and taking whatever is going to be composted, he pulls leaves right off of the stalks for me. He knows all my favorites, and breaks the green parts off of carrots and everything (I don't like carrots, but I love the green). 

I'm happy though, because now I have lots of treats. And mommy is reminding me that since her best friend will be here in three days, I'm going to get so many treats and so much snuggling. She even told me that Sunday night, they're throwing a little party at our apartment so her other friends can see me again. I like those friends. They sneak me table food. I'm a very happy bunny right now. Mommy is actually getting ahead on her work for once (she does something she calls "procrastinating"....I don't quite get it) in preparation for this weekend, and she told me that tomorrow, she'll have lots of time to snuggle with me.


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow Tips you have 2 boyfriends? Can we be your boyfriends too?


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 14, 2012)

I always need more bunny boyfriends, so sure!

I had such a good weekend!! Mommy's friend was here and she kept wanting to do photo shoots. So she got to give me lots of cilantro so I'd do cute poses. I told mommy she has to get some of these pictures online. I got lots of snuggles and treats. I was not happy that she went home. I've been all nippy at mommy today because I'm not getting the steady supply of treats.

Sunday night, some of mommy's other friends came over. I put on quite the show for them. I was the center of attention. I did all sorts of cute tricks, and ran around a lot. They tired me out, for sure! I slept through the night.

My favorite trick was taking a stuffed animal of mommy's grad school mascot and throwing it and shaking it and attacking it. Her friends thought that was so funny and cute. I was glad to continue as long as they were laughing. That was a long time. Now life is boring without company. I mean, I love mommy and all but she's so busy with school that she doesn't get to give me around-the-clock oats like I'd want...then again, she told me I can't have around-the-clock oats anyway.

Oh! And today, for Valentine's day, my other mommy called and told mommy that she wanted me to get a present. And so she told mommy to cut out a piece of paper like a heart and put treats on it. She did! It was yummy!!


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 17, 2012)

Glad you got a present, we got a present too we got some milk drops they was nummy wish we could have had more but mummy says it's not good to have too much :biggrin:


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm sorry I haven't written much lately. Mommy has been monopolizing the computer doing homework and attempting a 30 day blog challenge (I'm trying to tell her that it doesn't work if it takes you months to get through it, but really it's 'cause I want my typing time back). And she moves the chair away from the computer when she's not home so I can't write then.
I've been really snuggly the past few days. Mommy keeps telling me "Tippy, you're getting underfoot", but secretly I know she loves having me follow her everywhere (okay it's not so much of a secret...she keeps bending down and kissing my ears and saying "you're so cute when you do that".

I've found a new pastime...tormenting the parrot. I go over under his cage and binky. It scares him so bad! He thinks I'm a cat, so he's not used to me jumping. It makes him go "SQUAWK!!!!" really loud, which I think is funny. Plus, I like to hang out under his cage because he drops a lot of yummy food.

I'm still sleeping in mommy's chair next to her bed at night. I know she wishes I'd hop in bed with her, but the chair is more fun because I can hop between chair and bed (or her head) really easily. It's fun! But I try to sleep because I know mommy thinks it's cute when I sleep there. Sometimes I'll snuggle in bed, but I like the chair the best.


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 24, 2012)

I just had to say that I have a new favorite treat...smoothies! Mommy works in a frozen yogurt shop and is always bringing home goodies. I can never eat those goodies (except Sunday night when she brings me a little fruit as a treat). Yesterday before she left, she made herself a smoothie. She told me she didn't put any yogurt or protein powder in it like usual so that I could have a sip.

She finished the smoothie and then gave me the lid of the cup to play with. I went to go pick it up, and it tasted like banana!! I licked it clean and then begged for the straw. I cleaned that off too. Mommy tried to give me the cup, but I tried to squeeze in it to lick the bottom of it, and got my ears all fruity, so she told me to be happy with the treats I got. 

I hope she does that again soon. It was yummy.

Mommy wanted me to tell you that it was mango, strawberry, and banana and that it's a delicious combination.


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 1, 2012)

Tonight, Mommy ordered me something called NIC panels. She got them sent to my other mommy's house, since we're going to be there in a week. She said they're for me. I hope they taste good. She was making lots of phone calls to see if places have them, and finally after about ten places said no, she said a bad word and ordered them online. I sat on her lap and watched them. I don't quite understand them, though. I don't need my closet organized....

When Mommy went to the pet store today, she got me more hay, and also got me one of my favorite agave wood chews. I don't let her come back from the pet store without a chew toy. I begged for it when she came in with the hay (I knew what the hay store means....it means I get a toy!), and she gave it to me and then went and made herself a baked potato. When she came back in ten minutes she asked me "Tippy, where's your toy?" I showed her the rind was all that was left. She was amazed that I ate it that fast. What can I say? It's my favorite!

I'm excited to go see my other mommy next week. Mommy said something about her and my other mommy going camping for a day or two. My grandmommy will take care of me. She always overfeeds me, so I don't mind at all. Mommy gets a week off school, and my other mommy gets a week off work (we hope). That's lots of time to play with me. Mommy said they have a lot of work to do around the house, but I don't mind because they'll be home which means on breaks, I'll get snuggles.

My other mommy has already told me that she's going to let me eat oats and sit on the couch and watch American Idol with her. Mommy doesn't like TV (I'm not really sure what a TV is....I looked around our house but didn't see one), but my other mommy lets me do lots of things that mommy doesn't let me do, so my guess is watching American Idol is one of those things that mommy doesn't like to do. Maybe she'll sit with us on the couch with one of those yummy books she likes to read and I can nibble the corners while I eat my oats.

I'm a happy bunny. Oh, also, I got another new toy. Mommy's daddy sent it to me in the mail. He got two and gave one to my sister, Smokey. It's a pop up cat cube. It's got three doors! I can pick it up and move it around the room all by myself because it's light. I love it. 

Mommy says computer time is up. We have to go to bed...but first, groomygroomies!!!


----------



## Sunnbunny (Mar 1, 2012)

Qtip, I love your blog!! U r sooo cute! I have two mommies too! I'll have to tell them to give me pineapple cores, they sound so good!


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 1, 2012)

Aww, Sunnbunny, you have a real blog? I wanted mommy to make me a blog, but she has her own and said I can have this one. 

I'm glad you like my blog. I write to entertain buns like you.

Nice to meet other bunnies with two mommies. I'm going to tell mommy to follow your blog so I can see pictures of you whenever you post them!

As an aside, I'm still shedding. Mommy says "Q-tip, you're getting me fluffy!!" My other mommy bought me a brush. We're going to visit her on Thursday and I was told I'm going to get the grooming of my life. I HATE being brushed!


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 5, 2012)

I did something cute tonight (well, I'm always cute, but it made mommy giggle, although she scolded me). She was sitting in the chair writing her homework, and I came and sat on her lap like I always do. I was grooming her and being sweet, and just when she least expected it...I streeeeeetched...and grabbed the bag of apple chips. I meant to run away with it, but I grabbed the bag by the wrong side, and spilled chips all over the floor. In retrospect, that was a much better idea. Mommy was trying to processed what had happened (she's got a really slow reaction time!) and clean the apple chips off the floor, and I was helping.

When we got some back in the bag (and some in my tummy), I hopped back up onto mommy's lap and started grooming her. She laughed and told me I was a bad bunny and gave me kisses, so I know she didn't mind too much.

Also, I feel sort of bad about the shedding. Mommy goes to kiss me, and ends up with a mouthful of fluff.

Ooof! I just took a break from writing this to go do a zoom around the room. I hopped up on the air mattress that mommy sleeps on, and I didn't realize she'd refilled it. I was standing a little too close to the edge and slipped off! I was so surprised. I was trying to get back up but was sliding off the side. I must have looked really funny because mommy was laughing really hard. She told me I looked really startled. Now I'm back on her lap, typing though. I'm going to go convince her I want a snuggle session before bed. She needs to stop this "homework" stuff.


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 7, 2012)

Mommy bought me a brush. She finally said "enough is enough" and that I was shedding all over everything. So she got me a brush. I'm NOT happy. She gave me a strawberry, and while I ate it, she brushed me! How could she??? I was so hopping mad! I kept trying to eat the brush (once I finished my strawberry). Is she going to do this every day? It sucks!!

Also, tomorrow, we're going to my other mommy's house. We'll be gone for a week and a half. They're going to build me an NIC cage...which is good, because my other mommy couldn't get off work (mommy was crying last night because she was upset about that....I guess she was supposed to take off work to play with me...and do stuff around the house). I felt bad that mommy was upset, but her tears got her shirt collar all salty, so I licked it for hours.

I can't wait for my new cage!! They're going to get me lots of toys! Mommy said something about a new toy for herself too. A phone, I think she called it. It's the thing she holds in my face every night and I can hear my other mommy in it. I don't quite understand how it works. I've tried to eat the buttons to see if I can find her in the little box, but I can't. But mommy is getting a new one. So is my other mommy. I wonder how my other mommy will get out of the phone....


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, well, well. It's been a while, bunnyfriends (and any humans that may be reading). Mommy and I went to my other mommy's for Spring break. I'm not quite sure what a Spring break is, but we got a whole week of one. Mommy said she wished it was longer, but I had fun. 

When we got home on Thursday night, my mommies started putting something together. They made it look like a playpen. They let me sit in it while they were building it, but I didn't like it because the floors were wire. Mommy said I had to wait until tomorrow to get some wood for it. 

They put me back in my little cage that night, and then they went away all day, like they do when they're there (mommy says something about work....but I thought work was where mommy goes at night when she brings me home yummy treats...I didn't know people do work during the daytime). When they got home that night, they had a big piece of wood. They were laughing as they came in. I didn't quite understand what was so funny. Supposedly it was raining, so they couldn't put the wood in mommy's truck, so she had to sit with it on the front seat for the 40 minute ride home. She said she was squished under it, but she'd do that for me. 

But they finally finished building the thing that night. It was a big, huge cage!! I love it! I spent lots of time jumping between the levels. And then the next day, they got me some new toys to put in it. I got some really cool ones. I'll try to get mommy to upload them from her new phone thing (she says it's smart and she can't figure it out. I'm smart. I bet I could get it). 

So I had a fun week of bouncing around in my new cage. My other mommy gave me lots of snuggles. I got to sit on the couch and watch American Idol with her (I didn't like it much). I'm still shedding though, so the whole house is covered in a thin layer of fluff. 

This morning when mommy went to bring me home, I had a little bit of a scare. My cage fell apart (not my new cage, my old little one) when mommy was taking it out to the truck, and I took a tumble onto some soft green stuff. I was too startled to hop or eat the green stuff or anything! Mommy gave me lots of nose kisses when she got me in the truck finally. She was glad I hadn't tried to hop away. Silly mommy...it was dark and my eyesight isn't good. I wasn't going to go far. 

Now we're back home in Austin and I've got the whole room to myself again. I"m doing lots of binkies and I think I"m going to jump on mommy's head ALL NIGHT because I'm so happy to be home.


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi bunnies and humans! It's been a while since I've written. Mommy doesn't let me on the computer when she's not home, and when she is home, she's always busy at the computer doing her homework stuff, so I never get to type. 
Last night, mommy and her roommate had a dinner party. They had about 15 people over. That meant 15 people to give me treats! Mommy let me into the living room for a little while, and I hopped around at everyone's feet saying hi. I got lots of leaves of basil, some strawberry tops and even a little bite of blackberry. 
They were having this party to introduce the new people who are in mommy's grad school program for next year, and so there were a few people I didn't know. One of them was really interesting. She had these funny things in her hair...mommy called them "dreadlocks". I'd never seen them before, but I wanted to! I hopped up onto the couch next to her, stole a blackberry off her plate, and then hopped onto the back of the sofa, where I HAD to taste her hair. It smelled so good! The dreadlocks were fun to groom! She thought I was adorable and gave me basil and snuggled me for a while.

I'm still shedding, though, so everything is full of fur. Mommy said I was getting all the party guests fluffy. None of them minded. 

Oh! I forgot to tell you! Mommy got me this new carrying cage thing so that I don't have to travel in my big cage anymore. We're going to my other mommy's next weekend for her birthday, so I get to ride in my new carrier. I'm excited because it means I get to sit in the front seat of the truck, for once, instead of in the back seat. Now I can see out the window! 

Also, my other mommy said there's a new family member. He's a kitten. I'm not really sure what a kitten is, but supposedly he's pretty fluffy too. I can't wait to meet my first kitten!!


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm back from my other mommy's house. I have so much to tell you. 

We got in Thursday night. Mommy put me in my new carrier. I protested a little but really, that was just for show. I didn't mind so much. I even got to ride in the front seat of the car! I could see mommy and I could see out the window at the same time. It was really cool.

When we got back to the house, I decided I really wanted some attention. Mommy was busy getting things ready for when my other mommy got home from work, and I was hopping around my big NIC cage. I waited until they got ready for bed and when mommy went to feed me, I started hopping weird. I sort of had a cramp in my back, so I was just trying to get comfy. Mommy FLIPPED out. She got on the phone with all sorts of vets, and found out that the closest bunny vet was 2.5 hours away. 

It was about 9:30 at night (they get up at 5:30 for work). We hopped in the car and rushed me to the vet. We got stuck in really bad traffic on the way, so it took over 3.5 hours to get there. Mommy cried almost the whole way there. She was really worried! I felt really bad. I snuggled her hand the whole drive. 

We got to the vet and when mommy let me out in the room that we waited in, I was hopping around charming all the vet techs like normal. When the vet came in, she told them that I seemed fine, and advised them from doing any risky tests on me (whew!). We got in the car to go home, and it was like 3:30 when we got there. I passed out and went to sleep.

The other thing I wanted to tell you is that my other mommy has this...thing now. Mommy calls it a kitten. I wanted to play with it, but it was scared of me. It was this little ball of orange fur! It looked so playful! I kept sniffing at him, but he ran away every time. I hope we get to be friends once he grows up. 

That was my weekend. Now I'm back home in the apartment and getting ready for a nap in my box.


----------



## kmaben (Apr 16, 2012)

Tippy your so bad for putting your mom through that! Glad everything is ok. No amount of coffee could have gotten me through that day. Kudos to your mom if she even went to work!


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 16, 2012)

My mommies did go to work...and then that day was my other mommy's birthday (I'm not sure what all this birthday fuss is yet...I haven't had one yet) and they said it was a big one, so then they went out for dinner and drinks together afterwards. Mommy said it was a date. I didn't get to go...that was sad. 
They didn't get much sleep all weekend. That little orange kitten thing wasn't too thrilled about mommy sleeping in the bed. It kept jumping on her head and playing with her hair all night. I just sat there and watched him. It was funny! Mommy didn't think so. She is drinking lots of something called green tea (I looked in her mug...it doesn't look green!).


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 21, 2012)

Something came in the mail for me today. It's really big. Mommy called it an x-pen. I'm not really sure what it does. Right now it's in a case on her floor. I sniffed at the case, and it doesn't smell like anything.
Mommy said she'll set it up tonight and I can watch a movie in the living room. I'm usually not allowed in the living room because her roommate has all sorts of wires from game systems. I like this x-pen thing already!


----------



## kmaben (Apr 22, 2012)

yaaaaaaay Tipster! Here's to more room in the living room. X-Pens are really easy to get out of. You're small enough you can squeeze through where it connects. Scaling it is a breeze as well. Just jump where it connects also. It's the easiest. Plus you can rattle the whole thing which really drives parents insane. Enjoy your new pen!

-Shya


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey Shya-
You're a mischievous little bunny. I like you! Well, my mommy's apartment is REALLY small. She and her roommate tried to set up the pen thing yesterday but couldn't figure out how to get to the kitchen. So they watched a movie instead and I stayed in my room (but I get a whole room to myself anyway...well except when mommy's sleeping...then I have to share)and played with my toys. Mommy promised to figure out a way to make it work.

She said she wants to make it fence off the living room but allow me to go into the hallway so that I can come and go to my litter box. But...then she can't get to the kitchen. Oh well, no food for her.


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, mommy is in the middle of this thing called "exam week". She told me it means she's got over 80 pages of writing to do in the next few weeks (I like watching the paper come out of the printer, but I think after 30 pages at once, it might be a little boring). What it means for me: she's here a lot to snuggle. But....she's always on her computer thing so I don't find much time to write.

She's been putting up that x-pen for me as a gate to her room. I love that I can watch when people come and go from the house. It means I get extra treats, too, because I'm visible. Last night, her roommate and his girlfriend were petting me and she kept giving me raisins because she was eating them. I like the pen thing! Tonight, we're taking it over to mommy's friend's house, so I can have a playdate.

It's just a quick update for now...I need to go lick mommy's feet until she gives me my breakfast (she's ticklish, so it usually works to get her moving).


----------



## qtipthebun (May 1, 2012)

Well, I was right. This "exam" thing sucks. There's always paper coming out of the printer, but mommy doesn't let me chase it like she usually does. She said it has to look nice. She's also got papers spread out all over the place. Her desk looks like my litterbox! Every night, she'll sit on the floor with me and a take her highlighter and write on her papers. I like to steal the highlighter from her when she puts it down and hide with it. I also like to eat the sticky notes that she puts in her books. As long as I don't pull them out of the books, it's okay.

But I'm ready to have my mommy's attention back. I've been being a brat to see what I can get away with. I feel like half the time, she doesn't even notice that I'm being bad, or just gives me a half-hearted "no!". What's the fun in being bad if I don't get attention? So I'm having to step up my game. This morning, I woke mommy up at 7 to dig on her pillow.

Last night though, was my favorite. I got mad because I was ready for bed and she was still reading. So I thumped for my goodnight kiss. Mommy had just put on chapstick. It smelled like beeswax. I wanted to see what it tasted like. She went to give me my kisses, and instead of kissing her nose like I'm supposed to, I sniffed at her chapstick lip and....well, I had to taste it. So I nipped her. Thankfully she found it funny. Especially because the chapstick tasted gross. That's the last time I bite for that stuff.

Ooh, the printer's warming up. Gotta get ready to chase something else....this one's a reading, so I can "help" it!


----------



## kmaben (May 2, 2012)

Poor abused Q-tip. We'll be in your neck of the woods next month. You should come visit with Shya. She likes trouble as well and you'll get all kinds of attention. Especially if you like sitting in laps! Just be patient and hopefully mom passes all of her exams. Good luck!


----------



## qtipthebun (May 2, 2012)

Shya will be in Austin??? My mommy wants to meet this devious ball of fur (and maybe even capture her as a playmate for me!).

Mommy is being SO boring with all of these exams. I'm stretching out in funny positions to try to freak her out and get her attention. I keep trying to see what she's reading, but she won't let me!


----------



## qtipthebun (May 11, 2012)

Lots to update. Mommy is almost done with this exam week thing. It's been SO boring around here. She just sits around and reads and writes! 
Last week, my other mommy came up to visit for the weekend. I had fun grooming her pant legs when she walked. It's funny to watch the humans groom each other. They're not as good at it as bunnies are. All they do is hold hands. If someone tried to groom me by holding my paw...well, that's a lousy grooming. 
But we had fun playing with my toys. And my other mommy bought a big bunch of organic carrots at a farmer's market....but they still had the tops on. So mommy is eating the carrots, and I get the green part! 

Then, on Wednesday, mommy had this thing called a conference. I don't really get it. I know she's been planning it all semester, and she said something about having to present a paper (was that the paper I helped her print? I think so....it's got little bunny teeth marks in it!). So she was gone with this thing all day Wednesday, but when she came back home late at night, she had a really cool surprise. She said some of the food had come garnished with fruit and edible flowers. So she brought me home a few flowers to eat. They were purple! I was going to eat them all....but she ate one! Right out of the bag! Right in front of me!

And then last night, I was taking a nap when mommy got home. She came over to my cardboard box and gave me a kiss, and then I went back to sleep. I guess while I was sleeping, she hung something over my cage. Two somethings. She called them "art". Her friend had made them. They were pretty, I guess, but I did not like them hanging over my cage ONE BIT. I thumped and thumped and thumped for over half an hour until mommy figured out why I was thumping. She took down the paintings (but hung them in the bathroom instead...)and I was happy again. Now she calls me her little art critic. 

Mommy will be done with her last paper on Monday. And on Thursday, we're going home to be with my other mommy and that weird kitten thing for the summer. But until then, she's working too hard. And she's kicking me off the computer so she can go back to writing.


----------



## qtipthebun (May 16, 2012)

Mommy is packing up my stuff! Not fair! I like to have my stuff in particular places!

Yesterday, she took out her suitcase. I know what that means. The little blue bag means we're going home, so I hopped in my travel carrier. She laughed and told me we weren't leaving yet. But I didn't feel like coming out of the carrier, so I stayed in it until she put the bag back in the closet. 

We're coming back up in two weeks for my first birthday. We're going to have a birthday party. Mommy's roommate and her friends are going to come to feed me. 

Right now, I'm helping mommy pack. She's tying socks together, I'm playing with them. I'm getting lots of snuggles before the drive tomorrow.


----------



## kmaben (May 17, 2012)

Awww Q-tip you are such a sweet and good girl. Glad the school thing is finally on hold for awhile as you deserve everyone's undivided attention! Don't worry about the art thing. Most of the time I dont get it either.


----------



## qtipthebun (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm back! It's been a really fun summer. I made friends with that kitten thing. He's mean to the humans, but he's nice to me. He knows who's boss: me! If he started to mess with me, I beat him up. 
It was nice to have time with my mommies...both of them together. They worked all day, but when they got home at night, they'd take me out of my palace and give me snuggles. I did lots of binkies every night. Momma (that's my other mommy, not the one I live with in the apartment) gave me lots of treats. I got basil every night! It made me so happy that I binkied tons of times. 
We got back up to the apartment today. The car ride wasn't so bad because it wasn't so hot. Mommy had the window rolled down a little because I like the whoosh sound of air. From Waco to Austin, I made her listen to classical music, which I love. It was better than the spoken word poetry CDs she had me listening to! It was a loud, fun trip. I charmed the lady at the toll booth. She looked over and said "is that a cat?" and then she saw me and it was all "oooh, it's a bunny! She's so precious!" There was no one in line behind mommy for the toll so the lady asked her my name. Mommy told her and she said "Hi Qtip!" I wanted to see her so I put my nose against the front of the carrier to get a good look. If humans could melt from cuteness, I think that would have melted her. Mommy called me a charmeybunny and took me back to the apartment. We're back now, and I've got the new wood tunnel toy that mommy's best friend sent me for mommy's birthday. SO I've got my toys and I'm happy.

Plus, Momma's coming up tomorrow to help mommy find a bed. Right now she's nesting on the floor....it makes it too easy for me to play bed monster! I love it!!

Anyway, more later.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 23, 2012)

HURRAY! Welcome back Qtip....:yahoo:


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 24, 2012)

Ity sounds like you had a good time, all right.


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 8, 2012)

Update! Apparently over the summer, all of my boyfriends moved to different grocery stores. So when Mommy went to the grocery store to get me some greens the other day, she met a new boyfriend for me. This one doesn't know what I like so he gave me some new stuff to try. Know what he gave me? A few brussel sprouts! I wasn't really sure what to do with it at first. I picked it up and played with it like a toy. It was fun to throw around. But while I did that, I got a taste of it! My goodness! It was delicious! I wasn't sure how to eat it, but I knew I wanted to. I tried to figure out how to peel the outer layers. I got a few, but that was just too much work, so finally I just stepped on it to hold it still and started gnawing. That wasn't quite as much fun though, so I played with it in between bites. A healthy veggie toy! Yum! Mommy said I can only have one a day though. 

In other news, the bird got his wings trimmed yesterday. Now he can't fly into my room! He still likes to jump off his cage and walk into the living room though. He did it this afternoon, and was wandering into mommy's bathroom instead, but mommy and her roommate were watching a movie, so they didn't notice. So I took matters into my own paws and hopped out to alert mommy's roommate. I nudged him with my nose and started pulling on his slippers. When I hopped over to the doorway, mommy decided they should follow me. There was the bird, sitting on mommy's closet floor! They were very proud of me! I got a banana chip. The bird didn't!


----------



## kmaben (Sep 9, 2012)

Haha bird. They're very sneaky you have to watch them. The Goffins Cockatoo that I have to share the house with is like that. She is my arch-nemesis. I ,Shya great huntress that I am, like to beat up on her. You do have to watch that beak thing though. She got me in the ear once and pulled out a whisker. She payed for it later. Kai is terrified of her so I always have to go rescue his big butt too. So glad you're back though. Missed you while you were gone. We should be partners in crime.
Heh Heh Heh


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 19, 2012)

I learned something fun tonight. Mommy has this machine on the floor under her desk. Sometimes, I'd hop up on it and sit there, and sometimes Mommy would make pieces of paper run through it. I love to watch the pieces of paper run through. I try to chase them when they do.

Tonight though, I figured out something even better than the papers. I can sit on top of the machine and step on the side until one of the buttons lights up! And then it makes lots of funny noises and the lights flash! And then it stops, so I step on the button again and make all the noises and lights go dark. But of course, it's boring when it's dark, so I step on it again to make them go again!

Mommy is sitting here laughing at me. She says "Qtip, you learned how to turn on the printer!" I guess that's what this thing is...a printer. I'm not sure what it does, but I think it's my new toy! If only I could make the paper run through it....


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 24, 2012)

This weekend, we went to visit my other mommy. Mommy said something about an anniversary...I'm not really sure what it means, but she said there have been five of them....we stopped on the way to pick up five orange roses. I wanted to nom them, but mommy wouldn't let me.

It was fun to see the kitty again. He's super big. I'm used to being the only monster around!

Mommy got something called a hay bale. I'm not sure what it is but it took her seven huge trashbags to get it back to the apartment. She gave me a new type of hay out of one of the trash bags and it's nummy! I like it a lot. 

I had a fun weekend, but I'm glad to be back to my apartment. Mommy said we may go back in a few weeks, though. My other mommy started a new job today and she will be traveling a lot, so mommy wants to visit before she's gone for three months in October. I don't mind, because I like playing with the kitty. Also, my other mommy is really generous with the oats.....


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey Q-tip, We have a hay bale here to. We are not allowed to get to it but sometimes we do anyway. You should try and get to it cause guess what.......Its a giant piece of hay 1 million times bigger then you. Even when you stand up you won't be as tall as "hay bale"


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm sure trying. Mommy keeps it in bags in the closet, but I can smell it, and it smells GOOD! I'm just waiting for her to leave the closet door open while she picks out her clothes to teach tomorrow and I'm going to jump in one of the bags!


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 5, 2012)

Mommy is doing something called "grading". I don't understand it. She has about 50 papers...each one is about 6 pages long. That's a lot of paper to nom. She left to go get a drink (the grownup type that she doesn't share with me) from the kitchen, and I took a bite out of one of the title pages. I wanted to see what all the fuss was! Mommy kept writing things on them with a pen that looked like food (it's green!). Mommy came back in the room and saw me nomming at the corners of one of the papers and put me in time out. She told me that I just had to pick one of her least favorite students to nom. I'm not sure what a student is, or why mommy likes some of them and not others.

She was talking to her roommate and said "now I have to tell them that the rabbit ate their homework!" I'm going to try to sneak back to the desk and nom another one later. How do I know which one is a favorite student? I guess I'll have to taste a few more to know which one I like the best. The one I ate tasted just fine to me!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe you can also try digging at the papers after they have been neatly stacked. Humans seem to get really excited when you dig at special papers....


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 9, 2012)

This morning, something scary happened. At 2 am, I was snuggled up in Mommy's chair sleeping. She was snuggled up in her bed sleeping. All of the sudden, I heard this really really loud BEEP! BEEP! BEEP! BEEP! BEEP! I'd never heard anything like it. After two beeps, mommy shot out of bed faster than I've ever seen her hop! She started tugging on her sweatpants and her shirt and saying bad words. I had hopped off the chair and was zooming around the room as fast as I could. I was hoping if I zoomed fast enough, I could make the noise go away. Mommy starting going, "Tip, we've gotta get your carrier!" She tripped over me opening the closet door and didn't even bend down to say sorry! But before she could do that, she opened her bedroom door and saw her roommate standing there. He had done something that mommy called "turning on the heater". Apparently it always makes that loud beeping sound the first time you use it all year. 

I was still pretty scared, and really angry that the beeps had woken me up. I was zooming around so fast that I was knocking things over and tripping over everything. Mommy finally caught me on her bed and snuggled me. I was wheezy from running so hard and I was crying a little because I was scared of the loud beeps. Mommy's roommate gave me lots of banana chips and told me he was sorry. They snuggled me until I calmed down. Even then, I kinda wanted to sleep in bed with Mommy. I never do that. But I sat on her pillow for a few minutes and groomed her before going back to my chair. 

Mommy's roommate promised he wouldn't turn it back on until mommy was home, just in case it beeped again. I think that thing was called a smoke detector. All I know is that the heater thing made the apartment smell funny and I think the funny smell made the beeps happen. I didn't like it one bit!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 9, 2012)

The heaters in our place smell to after not being used....But there is no beeps! Daddy says there will be no beeps cause he killed the beeper with a hammer one day when he burned the pizza.....You should get a hammer too!


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 14, 2012)

Mommy went somewhere today for two hours or so and came home smelling like bunnies. She hopped right into the shower so I wouldn't get jealous but I noticed when she came into the room to get her shorts. I wasn't too happy with her. There was one bunny that had his fur all over her. She told me he was a big Californian named Alfie and that once she talked it over with my other mommy, they may think about a husbun. A husbun??? Really?? Mommy is really conflicted because she knows she has the space here, in my room. But they don't have the space at my other mommy's. 
I have to tell you...I didn't mind the smell of this guy. He smelled kinda handsome!


----------



## littl3red (Oct 14, 2012)

I think having a husbun won't be so bad! Today my mommy took me to meet another rabbit. She was really pretty but all we did was smell each other. Still, I wouldn't mind her coming to live with us...


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 14, 2012)

Mommy was on Skype with my other mommy tonight. My other mommy saw a picture of Alfie and they are doing something called "thinking seriously". I'll have to wait a few months because my other mommy is going on a business trip for almost three months, but then they might take me to meet him!


----------



## littl3red (Oct 14, 2012)

That's so exciting! But he'd be a lot bigger than you. Californians are pretty big rabbits.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 14, 2012)

Tip, Fraggles here and I want you to be very careful....Just because the peoples say its a bunny....How can YOU be sure it is a bunny?
There is something here also...Everyone here says that this creature is a bun and that I must be nice to her....But really LOOK AT HER!
Is this a bun? Or is this in fact....A Muppet! Please Tippy don't let a Muppet invade your world posing as a bun...Don't let a Muppet happen to you.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 14, 2012)

Agnes here and my mommy just wecently bwought me a husbun and even though he's wuff and wascally and weally silly I think I kinda like him. He keeps me company when mommy isn't here and his goofiness is a bit contagious and I find myself letting loose a bit more.

Husbuns can be good. Cwazy, but good


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Fraggles. I was worried about it being a muppet, too, but Mommy showed me a picture. I'm pretty sure this bun isn't a muppet...he looks like a bun to me!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 15, 2012)

Sometimes Muppets can do a really good job posing as a bunny.... I hope the best for you Q.


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 26, 2012)

It's been very busy here. The weather got cold today, which mommy likes. She says it makes her homesick. I don't know what homesick is, but I like sitting under the window and feeling the cold air on my ears. I've never felt cold before. Last winter we didn't get any cold. The air smells funny. It smells sharp. I like it. I go up to the window and wiggle my nose at the little bit that mommy opens it.

Mommy has been really busy with school. She's doing a lot of reading those yummy book things that she doesn't let me help read. Sometimes she lets me read things she calls articles. She said because they're printed out, I can help. They're not as yummy as books, but they're good to look at. Also, she always plays with this green thing when she has her articles. She breaks it into two pieces and makes green lines on the article. I think she called it a highlighter. I like to play with it. It's really fun to roll on a cardboard box! She's working on something called a "thesis". She said it's to help her get a masters degree. I don't know what that is, but there's lots of highlighter time, so I'm happy.

I learned to spin for a treat the other day. Mommy has been working on it with me. Sometimes I am better at listening than others. When she's sitting in her chair, I know I get lots of treats, so I don't always spin well. But sometimes she'll stand at the gate outside the bedroom and tell me to spin and I always do it then. It means good treats, not itty bitty pieces of banana chip. 

I miss my other mommy. She talks to me through the phone a lot of times at night, but mommy said I can't see her for two more months. Something called a business trip. It's already been three weeks! I miss my kitty cat friend! That's all for now. Mommy needs the computer back to do something called "emailing her students". Maybe she'll let me type, too!!


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 31, 2012)

Mommy did something weird tonight. She got home from something called a "group meeting" for something called a "presentation" (I think I may have eaten one of those once). She was all grumbly because apparently the other girl doesn't have a bunny to help her do her reading, so she didn't do it. So mommy is planning an hour and a half presentation alone. That doesn't sound fun. I see why she was upset now. But she put down her bag and instead of going and lying down in the bed, she decided to lie down on the floor next to where I was sleeping. And she was petting me, and I moved in for more pets, and all of the sudden, she stopped petting me! I sniffed her, and she was asleep! She fell asleep while petting me!!

I let her sleep with her hand on my ears for a little while and then I really had to pee, so I got up and hopped off to my litterbox. She didn't move. So I came back and hopped on her back and started snuffling at her ear. I wanted to see what I could get away with, so I licked her ear. She woke up real fast! 

But this is a problem. Humans are supposed to sleep in the big human nest thing they call a bed. Bunnies sleep under the desk. Why did mommy want to sleep under the desk, not in her nest?? Is she going to keep doing this? Should I have let her snuggle me, or did I just encourage her?


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi! Tippyface here. Mommy got a present in the mail today from another bunnymommy (she says thanks Gaz and Nala!). They're papaya tablets. She wanted to see if I'd like them. I do! They're so nummy! I ate one like it was a treat and then I begged for another, but mommy wouldn't give me another.

She's been so busy with school, and she moved the printer to the living room, so I don't even have any papers to nom. I've been attacking the carpet though because I'm angry about it. 

Mommy said she has to go tomorrow and get me something called "flea medicine". I think she had to give that to the kitten once. But I've never had a flea. I'm not really sure what one is. Mommy says they're little bugs that snuggle in my fur and bite me. I haven't felt anything bite me, but mommy said she saw some little bugs. I think I'm too fluffy for them to actually bite. I hope this flea medicine stuff isn't icky. I'm very prissy about my fur.

Mommy is starting to plan for what she calls "the end of the semester". It doesn't look fun. She keeps bringing home more papers, and she keeps writing stuff on her calendar. And none of it is stuff I can nom, either. The only good papers are the nummy type. 

I got a real clicker today. Mommy was worried I wouldn't remember that a click is a treat if I had a new clicker (rather than her making clicking noises), but I proved how smart I was and I showed her I knew what it meant. She had to change it because the bird had learned to click and he was confusing me! I couldn't tell his clicks from mommy's. But these clicks sound different than those, so I don't have to worry about that meaniefeathers anymore. 

Oooh, snoogle time! Mommy has time for cuddles!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm so glad she likes the papaya tabbies! I'm still amused by the bunnies bum-rushing my lap the second I opened the bottle to get some out to send Q-tip and then Trouble (one of the gliders) crabbing at them for it.

LOL @ the bird learning to click!

where does one get a clicker, anyway? I think it'd be fun to try training my two little terrors


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 17, 2012)

Mommy got my clicker on ebay for like a dollar. She had to wait a month for it because it shipped from overseas, but I didn't mind. It's green, like veggies! My favorite!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 17, 2012)

You should chin the clicker if you have not already...Chinning makes it yours!


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 17, 2012)

I really don't chin things. Mommy knows everything in this room is mine. Except her books. Those aren't mine. But I don't chin things because I don't have to. I don't have any Muppets who try to steal my stuff.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 17, 2012)

*qtipthebun wrote:*


> I don't have any Muppets who try to steal my stuff.


YET!!!! :lookaround


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 18, 2012)

You can also get clickers from places like Petco and Petsmart. They sell them for around $1 each as well.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 18, 2012)

*qtipthebun wrote: *


> I really don't chin things. Mommy knows everything in this room is mine. Except her books. Those aren't mine. But I don't chin things because I don't have to. I don't have any Muppets who try to steal my stuff.


HEY!!!

man, you just wait until next May... just wait!! I'm gonna teach Nala about chinning and have her chin your stuff SO HARD!


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 21, 2012)

Great to hear about the papaya tablets tippy! As well tell your mommy to let me know how clicker training is going! You must be a very intelligent bun  Phoenix wanted to say hi but she doesn't know how to type on this iPad lol


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh no, my stuff will get chinned by a Muppet? Fraggles, help!!! Tippy in distress!!!

Phoenix, typing is easy. You wait until your human left the keyboard unattended (I like to wait until mommy goes to use the human litterbox) and then hop on the chair and just put your paws on it and see what happens. When I type to bunnies, you see my words in full sentences. When I type to humans, it comes out all messy. Mommy often comes back and sees 

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn., on her gchat. If her friends had bunnies, the bunnies would know what I was trying to say!!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 21, 2012)

hell yeah, your stuffs is getting chinned by a muppet when you come to da muppet's house!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 21, 2012)

Tippy I don't wanna say I told ya so but......I told ya so


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 22, 2012)

tippy's stuff's only getting chinned for talking smack about muppets when she already knew she was gonna be spending a week at a muppet house!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 22, 2012)

Tip! You need to start practicing your chinning...If that Muppet chins something of yours then you chin TWO things of theres! You must also chin your mommy AND there mommy...Start chinning NOW!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 22, 2012)

"that Muppet" already knows how to share on account of she's never ever lived by herself - she went straight from living with litter-mates to living with Gazzles.


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 22, 2012)

Someone, help! Teach me how to chin!! Otherwise Nala will chin all my stuff and I won't be able to chin any of hers!!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 22, 2012)

if it makes you feel any better, Nala totally isn't even listening to the chinning lessons


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Nov 22, 2012)

I think Monty is starting to figure out how to chin. She was rubbing her chin on my bottle of Woodchuck last night, and this morning I think I felt her chin my socked feets before she laid down next to my legs (I was laying on the kitchen floor watching her eat before this)

Yes I said feets.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 22, 2012)

I say feets all the time, nothing wrong with that!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 22, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xJMbg_5uwo[/ame]

This is an excellent chinning training vid. Although I am not sure that long eared thing is a bun.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 22, 2012)

Those were short ears for that breed. They have to be over 23 inches long to be shown I believe.


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, I know I'm a beautiful bun, but I'd love to have ears like that!

Mommy's roommate has been out of town for a few days, so she put up my x-pen in the living room. I now have run of the bedroom, down the hallway, and half of the living room! I also have the kitchen, but I only go in there if Mommy is going to open the fridge. I'm really not big on that floor.

I've been doing binkies down the hallway. Earlier, I binkied wrong and my foot felt funny for a while. I realized that Mommy was worried, but as soon as she called the vet, I got better really fast and went and begged for a piece of pineapple. She decided that made me feel better, so a few minutes later, I went and begged for another. And then another. Finally, she caught on that I was fine in between spells of wanting pineapple, so she cut me off. Darn, it was good while it lasted.

It's been a good few days, food-wise. Yesterday, mommy's friend and one of her students were here while mommy made salsa to take to a party. They were entertaining me with stalks of cilantro and oats. And the night before that, mommy was making a pie, and fed me a little spoonful of pumpkin! I binkied for about five minutes! And then do you know what she did? I figured being cute would get me some more. But she said "no more" and went and fed a bite to the bird! The bird!! Can you believe it? He got my second bite of pumpkin!!! All he does is make cute noises (and sometimes says words), and he got my pumpkin!!

But the best part of having run of the living room for the past few days is that mommy keeps the door shut on that feathered creature. She says it's because I go in there and steal his food (what? he's so messy. He just leaves it on the floor for me!), but really I think it's because he's scared of me and mommy doesn't want to have to deal with me torturing him. Either way, I don't have to listen to him ask what I'm doing at top volume 50 times a day. He still says it, but it's not as loud. Although it is fun to go in there and thump at him and scare him! I thump, and he makes a loud noise and spreads his wings because he's scared, and I binky at him!


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 29, 2012)

I bet Phoenix could teach you how to chin! She chins my hand all the time as I'm petting her! She's a master at it!


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi everyone! I have news. Yesterday, I got mail. It was addressed to me and everything. I've never had mail addressed to me and not my human before! I got a willow ball! Mommy had to take it away after a few hours last night because I was just nomming through it too fast! Yum! I'd never had one of those before. I'm working on tearing it to shreds (but then I eat the shreds, so it's okay!). I also got some craisins! They're so sweet and delicious. I love craisins. And I got this weird thing that mommy called a slinky. She said she's not sure if it's supposed to be a bunny toy or not, but I wanted to try to play with it, so I made it a bunny toy. I had fun batting it around, and then Mommy held it while I hit it with my paws. It was really funny! And then....it got stuck around my paw while I was playing with it. So I started hopping around the room trying to shake it off, but it followed me!! Mommy was laughing, but I didn't think it was all that funny. Once I finally shook it free, I foot flicked it a few times. I think that taught it!

Anyway, thank you so much to Nala and Gaz for sending me treats! You're the best bunny-sitters ever! I can't wait to come spend time playing at your house!


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 5, 2012)

hahha! I love willow balls! Everytime my mommy buys me one, I nomm it in a day or two. I've never had _*craizy...craisins?! ... *_Mommy doesn't give me many sweet treats because she gives me lots of other nummy non sweet treats. I like the way the slinky sounds, I need something to chase me around once in a while, mommy says we're getting a hippogryff but I don't know what that is...


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 9, 2012)

qtipthebun said:


> And I got this weird thing that mommy called a slinky. She said she's not sure if it's supposed to be a bunny toy or not, but I wanted to try to play with it, so I made it a bunny toy.



is totally bunny toy! way more fun to watch a bunny play with a slinky than a human, which tells me they were secretly meant for bunnies 



holtzchick said:


> I've never had _*craizy...craisins?! ...*_



oh, you're missing out then! my girls go INSANE for these pomegranate-infused craisins I found at walmart. they like 'em even more than regular craisins.


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 11, 2012)

The slinky and I had a fight a few days ago, but we've made up. I enjoy showing it who's boss. I think I'm going to let the cat play with it too when I get home in two weeks. He always lets me play with his toys (hey, don't judge, cat toys are awesome!). Mommy shows me a picture of him yesterday. I guess I can't call him the kitten-thing anymore. That is one HUGE cat. No one can tease me about being a little chubby anymore. That cat is fluffin' FAT! I'm entertained by that because it means his reactions are slower, and when we play, I can actually catch him! Of course, they may need to reinforce the top of my cage....not sure it will hold his humongous weight anymore!

Mommy is done with her finals so she's been snuggly. That makes me so super happy. I'm always allowed to sit in the chair with her, and if I beg for pets, she'll drop what she's doing to snuggle me. She said she's grading on Thursday and Friday, but she isn't going to bring me along so I can help. That's sad. I wanted to go to a grading party. There will be food! I like food!

Mommy has to be up early for something she calls "office hours". She said she sits around outside for three hours while students come to her with questions about their papers. She told me that one of her students asked if she could bring me. Too bad I don't like my harness, or I might have gone for that. I think it would be fun to sit at the little cafe and try to steal food off the table.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 11, 2012)

I think I'm gonna have to get a slinky for my two. Everyone keeps talking about how fun they are!!!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2012)

I looked for ages for one and finally ordered one off amazon, then turned around and found holiday-colored ones in the chrismas section of walmart, lol... my girls liked the first one so much I couldn't resist getting one for little Q-tip! who would've thought $1 worth of plastic could make a bunny SO happy . you should totally get one!

tippy, just give mommy your bestest sad face until she agrees to take you!


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 20, 2012)

Mommy is packing that little thing she calls an "overnight bag". I don't understand. Overnight means the time from when she goes to bed to when she wakes up. But she told me we are going home for two weeks. That's not overnight! I know what the bag means, though. When she takes it out, she usually stuffs it with books and some clothes. And that means that we get to go in the car to see the kitty and Momma. Mommy is making a list of all of the stuff she needs to remember to pack in the morning. Most of it is mine. I was sitting on top of the overnight bag looking for my carrier, but I got told that I was a silly bunny and we weren't leaving until tomorrow.

Mommy's roommate's family has been here for a week. I like having them here more than any other house guest. His little sister is a chef, and she saves all the bunny foods for me and gives me treats. I've gotten lots of broccoli and some strawberry tops and even a little tiny piece of pita chip that she accidentally dropped into my room while she was feeding me. And then when mommy comes home, I put on my "nobody's fed me all day" face and get more treats until her roommate's sister is like "oh, I've given her this, this, this, and this today". And then I get called a manipulative little fuzzball and get nose snuggles. 

For some reason, mommy's roommate's parents call her by a different name. She said it's her "real" name, but I've never heard anyone call her that before. She doesn't know how they knew that it was her name, because she doesn't tell anyone. I was really, really confused when they started calling her that. Ooh! They're going to watch a movie. Me too, me too!

I'll see you in a few weeks, bunnies!


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 20, 2012)

Awh tipster sounds like good news came your way with mommys roommates sister. We understand  daddy is a chef but mommy is always the one that makes us yummy salads! 

Have a great trip back home! Do update with all the stories when you get back or possibly when you get there


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 21, 2012)

qtipthebun said:


> She said it's her "real" name, but I've never heard anyone call her that before. She doesn't know how they knew that it was her name, because she doesn't tell anyone. I was really, really confused when they started calling her that.



hehehe, I know your mommy's real name on account of I had to have it to mail you prezzies . I can't tell anyone though, or she might be mean and tell me I don't get to bunny-sit you next spring!


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 21, 2012)

Gaz and Nala's mommy, no you don't. You just know the name people call her!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 21, 2012)

hmm, ****, so much for having potential blackmail info at some point


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 22, 2012)

Have fun Tippy  Be safe and tell us everything


----------



## kmaben (Dec 30, 2012)

Jen you lucky beast! We almost got Tippy! Omar is so uncharacteristically (holy crap that was a mouthful to spell) grumpy about it. We were looking at rex rabbits at the feed store and he mumbles "To bad we didn't get Q-Tip."
Not only did he remember her name but her breed. Unusual for him.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 31, 2012)

hehe, yeah, I'm looking forward to meeting her... the house is looking a lot better now, and I'm so excited that the darn baby grand piano is going away - Q-tip will have lots of room to roam and it looks like I'll definitely have space to set up a little NIC condo for her with the spare grids I've got.


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 9, 2013)

Tippy here. I've been back at the Austin apartment for a few days now. I had a pretty fun trip home, except that both of my mommies got sick towards the end of it so I didn't get as much snuggle time as I wanted. Some updates:

The kitten-thing is huge. He's almost a year old and weighs about 15 lbs. He's still mean to the humans, but still really scared of me. He liked to sit on top of my NIC mansion and try to play with my toys. I'd stop him though. All I had to do was hop up to that top shelf and "MEOW!", he ran away crying. Once or twice, I managed to nose bonk his paw. That made me stay away for a whole day! My mommies want me to train him, since they can't. Although I did notice him sleeping on their bed most nights. He'd sleep at the bottom of the bed where they wouldn't notice him. But I saw!

A few times, another cat came in the house. They call her a barn cat, which I don't get because I looked out the window when we were driving in and I don't think we have a barn. Plus, I think she lives in the rafters above the house. Sometimes at night, I can hear her scurrying. If momma's mom left the door open while she tried to get inside, this cat would come in. She wasn't scared of me, but she was curious. I kind of wanted to play with her, but Mommy wouldn't let her get too close to my cage. She said she's a sweet cat and would like me, but since she lives outside, she may have bugs and stuff. They were going to let her in, but she kept hissing at my mean cat. I'm a little jealous of her though. Mommy calls her "purrball". That's what she calls me. Every time I saw this cat, she'd purr whenever someone touched her. It made me purr a lot more because I didn't want her to forever be Mommy's purrball! 

Other than that, it was a pretty uneventful break. I got time to play every night on the bed. Momma would climb in bed and I'd re-arrange the covers and do binkies all over the bed. Sometimes, I'd get to come out and hang out on the couch during the day if my mommies were watching a movie. I like to pee on the couch though (no one is sure why...I don't pee on any other furniture), so I got shooed off of it. 

Oh, the one other thing. Mommy got a blender. She says it's a crappy one and doesn't blend most stuff, but it means I got lots of banana pieces because she made lots of banana smoothies. Yesterday, she put a little bit of smoothie in a cup for me before she added yogurt to hers. Mine had banana, kale, and kiwi. I see what she means about the blender being bad though. The kale didn't get broken up. It tasted yummy to me though. I think I see more fruit in my future. I asked mommy if today's smoothie could involve strawberries. She doesn't really love strawberries, but she bought them because I like the tops and she can tolerate them in smoothies and stuff. So I get strawberries this morning...err...nearly afternoon (mommy says "DON'T JUDGE! I was out late having wine and sushi and playing Super Smash bros"). Now I feel the need to say that she usually is really good about waking up when I want her to. This morning, she ignored my 8 am bunny 500s and went back to sleep. Gonna go beg for my smoothie now. It's good to be back!


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 9, 2013)

We missed you tippy  Glad that you are back and doing good


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 10, 2013)

aww, man, I haven't played super smash brothers in forever! I don't think I've ever sworn as badly as I did sometimes while playing that game! computer kirby and pikachu, I think, were the really cheap ones that made me swear a ton.


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 10, 2013)

Mommy said it's a good thing I wasn't there. My ears are too big for all of the bad words I would have heard (mostly from her).


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 10, 2013)

Aww glad tippy is doing good! Just wanted to say that Agnes used to pee on my couch too. I think there is just something about beds and couches:idea

The other thing that stuck out in your post was wine and sushi. Two of my most favorite things in the world!!!!

I've got alot to catch up on from being gone but glad to see things are going good. Did I think you were getting another bun for some reason or did I make that up??


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 10, 2013)

This morning, mommy tricked me. She said we were going on a car ride. I let her put me in the carrier, thinking we were gonna go back and see my other mommy and the kitten thing again. But no. We drove 7 minutes instead of 4 hours. Right as I was starting to get settled in, she stopped the car and took me into an office!

It was the vet!!! But not my regular vet. She is too far away. I met a ferret in the waiting room. He was cute. He'd just taken benadryl so he was sleepy. I was very curious.

And then we went into that room!! The vet tech said I was cute and played with me and it was fun. And then the vet came in. And she cooed and snuggled me but then she tried to pick me up. NO WAY! I was not having any of that. I tried to hop onto mommy's shoulder.

Finally she gave up trying to look in my mouth (I was afraid she was going to steal the raisin I'd just eaten) and looked in my ears and eyes instead. I was nice for that but then she tried to pick me up again. No way. I almost hurt myself trying to get away. So instead, mommy picked me up. And you know what they did? They put a thermometer in my butt! I was not a happy bunny. I hid under the vet's arm and made squeaky grunty noises until she gave me a raisin. 

After that, they snuggled me and I put my paws on mommy's chest and gave the vet and the vet tech nose kisses. I even purred. 

And then the vet wanted to take my picture. I let her take about 15 of them. I even let her take one with my paws on the vet tech's chest, giving her a nose kiss. They loved me! It was an adventure alright. Now I'm going to go sit under the desk with my back towards mommy. That meaniebutt!


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry that you had to go to the vet tippy. I take it it was just for a check up? You turned a negative into a positive. I am very proud of you. We need more pictures PLEASE!!!


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 11, 2013)

Poor Tipster! Hippo has his first vet appointment with us today, so you guys are in the same boat


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 11, 2013)

Hippo, don't let them look in your mouth! Fight it! It will make your humans very embarrassed and apologize to the vet multiple times. And then go up and give the vet a kiss once the appointment is over. Then your humans will be mad at how bratty you were but the vet will say you're the sweetest bunny ever!


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol.... he was actually pretty good with allowing the vet into his mouth! He didn't bite but the vet got no licks either


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi fellow bunnies and whoever lets their humans read my blog (Monty, Hippo, I'm glaring at you!),
Life has been very, very boring here. Not much to report. Mommy is back to always doing that thing with tons and tons of printed out sheets (but she moved the printer to where I can't eat the paper, grr) and a green highlighter that she calls reading but I call coloring. Sometimes I pry the highlighter out of her hand thinking I'm going to get her to play with me, but then I realize I want to play with it instead.
She's reading over my shoulder and says "Tippy, be nice! Mommy is taking two classes, teaching one, and writing a master's thesis this semester." Whatever she's doing, I'm booooooooored. Plus, I've seen the word document that is her master's thesis so far. It's a blank page entitled "THESIS". She can't tell me she's working with all the Xena she's been watching....
Other news....let's see...oh, yesterday mommy's little sister texted her. Mommy's sister is an interior design student on the east coast. I've never met her. But I might be going to! She said she wanted to come for a visit. Mommy was really happy. And then she looked at the calendar. It would be the same weekend my other mommy would be doing a job in Austin. I was gonna get to spend that time with my other mommy, but I guess I'll spend it with mommy's sister. Hopefully she buys her ticket soon before it gets too expensive or she can't come.

Mommy says I have to get off the computer now. She's teaching the lecture today in the poetry class she's taking because it's on spoken word and that's what her thesis is, so she has to finish getting ready. I can't wait for this semester to be over so I can get full computer privileges back again!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Jan 28, 2013)

Monty's mommy is glaring right back at you. Monty can't get to the computer right now because she has an owie, but she's recovering really well and gets fruit treats for being really nice  UNLIKE SOMEBUNNY I'VE HEARD OF. No hard feelings though, there's always cilantro in my fridge if a particular mini-rex decides to visit Chicago


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey! I think Monty called me a name! Mommy!!!!

Pfoo. She was no help. She said "Monty was right."

Whose side is she on, anyway? *Devises evil plan to get to Chicago*


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 28, 2013)

Poor tippy  Is your mommy going to UT Austin? If so my parents met there. My mom got her masters in engineering from there (fixes computers now) and my dad got his bachelors in accounting from there. I personally will never go there since I am an ag major. Good luck with school. I am taking 5 classes for 15hrs this semester.


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 28, 2013)

Tippy here. Gonna let mommy type real fast to Lauren: What's AG? I feel like I should know this.

Tippy back. Mommy's degree is in a totally useless liberal arts field that will never ever get her a job in the state of Texas. I've heard her say that as a grad student, she only has to take 9 hours...I'm not sure what that means. But I know one of her friends called her crazy when she said she took 25 hours in undergrad each semester. I can't sleep for 25 hours...so I don't know what that means. 

Mommy came home from class today and was upset. She said her teaching in her poetry class went badly. I don't get it. She teaches every week. I help her eat-uh...write her lesson plans and she says I'm always very helpful and that they're always very good. But this was a class she's taking. I wasn't allowed to eat this lesson plan because she was turning it in. Maybe that's why it wasn't good...no one talked because the bunny didn't nom the papers. Really, I think I'd be a good teacher.

And then she left tonight to go watch something called RuPaul's Drag Race at her friend's house because her friend has a TV. I think a TV is that thing we watch sometimes at my other mommy's house. It makes loud noises and I don't like it. So I'm glad she didn't let me go. She said I could have gone but her friend has a puppy and it's smaller than me because it's a baby. She didn't want me to beat it up.

Methinks it's snuggle time. I"m gonna force lots of snuggles tonight because Mommy will want them.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 29, 2013)

Ag is short for agriculture. I can not imagine taking 25hrs in 1 semester. The most I have taken is 16. The most that they will let you take at my school in 1 semester is 18hrs.


----------



## kmaben (Feb 2, 2013)

ugh. Everytime I read this blog I really want to rethink college i.e NOT GO! But I think your mom is a little over the top anyways tipster 
Sorry your bored. Kai needs a playmate. You're not that far away!


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey tipster!! How are you? From Phoenix and Hipster


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi everyone! Tippy update!
There's not a whole lot to update on because it's mommy's thesis semester (she tried to explain to me what that meant...she said it means she has just a few weeks to write an 80 page paper. I've tried to nom an 80 page book..that's a lot!). Her draft is due in two weeks. That means she's very, very busy. 
On the plus side, also in two weeks, mommy's little sister is coming to visit! But mommy says "little sister" is a misnomer and that she's over 20 and very, very tall! I guess I'll get to meet her soon! Mommy isn't very tall at all, and I'm not used to being around tall humans. I think I'm a little scared of them because I'm not used to them. But I didn't even know mommy HAD a little sister until she bought her ticket two weeks ago!

In other news, I got to try lots of new veggies in the past week. Mommy has a friend, the guy she teaches for, who gives me fancy veggies. Every time mommy goes to his house, she comes back with a bag of lots of weird stuff! She says he gets a box of organic veggies delivered right to his house! Every week! I wish we got that, but mommy says we can't afford it. But every time she goes over there, he sends me LOTS of noms. This time I got carrot tops, beet tops, radish tops, the base of a broccolicini (??) and and a whole thing of spinach because neither he nor his boyfriend likes spinach. How is that possible?? Everybody likes spinach!!

Mommy is still on her health food kick, which means lots of good stuff for the bunny! My favorite are mangoes, but I like everything! 

I promise I"ll do a more thorough update later, but I need to shoo mommy out of the house so she can buy more fruit and veggies before she has to teach this morning. She's dawdling because she doesn't want to teach today. Maybe a few nips on her legs will get her moving....


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 19, 2013)

I am SO mad! Tonight, Mommy committed the worst crime in the bunny rulebook: she made herself a meal with cilantro in it and didn't share!!! Even worse, she ate it in the bedroom within full sniffing distance for me. I kept jumping up on the chair and trying to get in the bowl, but she said bunnies don't eat lentils and took it away! 
So I'd hop down and foot flick at her and then try to sneak up on her again when I didn't think she was looking. For a human, she's pretty fast. She never let me get to her food. But now her breath smells like cilantro and so do her fingers, and she's still got that blasted bowl sitting on the desk! 
I'm going crazy here, bunnies! 

In other news, I snarfed at mommy's roommate the other day. He was killing a spider in Mommy's room and he used a piece of my cardboard to pick it up! I was NOT pleased. I tried to get my cardboard back from him. He bopped me over the head with it and told me to be nice. I showed him exactly what I thought about that! I bothered him until he put down the cardboard. Mommy said I was bad because she hates spiders and she wanted him to just get rid of it. I was trying to go help him get rid of it, but she wouldn't let me! Hey, it's not my fault I got mad! He was trying to use my toys for dead bug removal!! Nobunny would be happy about that! 

Mommy's making me get up. She says she has reading to do. I think I'll go help her nom it.


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 26, 2013)

Short update:
I have a middle name. Mommy had to give me one last week because I've been, err, devious lately. I can't help it. Mommy's deadline is in four days, her little sister is coming in four days, and she knows she can't get it all done, so she's been frantic! I swear, if she doesn't stop crying every day, I'm going to bite her toes! Anyway, yeah, I've been getting into a little mischief lately, so mommy and her friend came up with a middle name for me: Galadriel. I don't get it, but it makes all the humans laugh. Mommy's friend calls me elf bunny. Apparently Q-tip Galadriel sounds good though, and I know when Mommy calls me by my full name, I've been bad!

Mommy bought a pineapple, a whole one (Monty, you're the greatest bunny ever. Your mommy convinced my mommy to do it). She cut it up and then cut the core into little pieces, which she feeds to me. It's so sweet and nummy! I love pineapple, but since mommy quit her awful yogurt shop job, I hadn't been able to have any in a long time! 

*Goes off to nom on some more students papers*


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Feb 26, 2013)

*gasp* I can't believe no one ever saved me the core! I better go scratch on the beardy one's leg next time he's cutting up a pineapple and threaten to put holes in his new socks if he doesn't save the core for me. All he ever saves are broccoli butts and kale stems. Hmph. Which are delicious, too, but not sweet and juicy and nummy! *washes face at the thought of it*

Glad your hooman listens to you!


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi friends!
I just did something funny, so I figured I'd tell you. Mommy bought something called dried pumpkin seeds. I love pumpkin but didn't know they had seeds. I thought it came in a can! But it smelled good and I wanted some, so I tripped Mommy when she came back into the room. She dropped three of them. I got them! It was worth getting stepped on! 
I know they're Smokey the bunny (mommy's dad's bunny)'s favorite treat, but I'd never had one!

In other news, Mommy's sister was here this past weekend. For a tall human, she wasn't that scary. I liked her! She spent lots of time petting my ears and going "you're so soft!" Apparently that's a big deal because she's not really an animal person. She and mommy were gone a lot, and they always smelled like lots of types of food when they got home. And then Sunday night, Mommy's friends came over. I like them. Especially the one who talks to me in Russian. She gives me treats. Having people over is fun. Her friend kept sneaking off to feed me bits of human food!! I love human food! I even helped her eat a little bit of hummus. We "shared" a carrot (in other words, she ate it in front of me and I finally got annoyed at stole it, hummus and all!). 

So that was a fun weekend. I didn't have to sit for anywhere near as many photo shoots as I did when Mommy's best friend came to visit. Mommy's sister took my picture just a few times when she was testing out the camera mommy got for my other mommy. No pictures with the giant fancy camera she brought with her. But I did kiss her cell phone for a picture of my nose, so....

Mommy got her big draft turned in, so she's had lots of time for me this week. We've been snuggling lots. She got a new shampoo though and I think it smells icky so I won't snuggle her hair. 

Next week is her spring break. I remember that from last year. We went home and hung out with my other mommy for a week. But she says this time, my other mommy is off work for the first time in a few months, so we're probably going to go home on Saturday for a day or two, and then bring her back up here for a few days. My two favorite things: having my other mommy here, and getting to stay in my apartment! Sounds perfect! Mommy said nothing is set in stone yet, but she's been doing happy dances, so....

Let's go see if I can go get some more pumpkin seeds out of her! Here's a picture of me drinking a smoothie, because I needed to put in a picture!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Mar 7, 2013)

Hai Tippy! I'm jealous my mommy doesn't give me smoothies anymore. She says now that I'm not on any medicine, I can just chew on real fruit. Whatever medicine is, I want more! Just as long as I don't have to wear that noisy collar thing again, ugh.


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi there. I've been back from Spring break for a couple of days now. Don't even ask about my trip. It wasn't what I thought it would be. My mommies got called to work in Denver, so they left me with my other mommy's mommy (does that make her my grandmommy?) and my kitty. I'm glad I had the kitty, because man, was I bored. They were only supposed to be gone four days, but the job went bad, so they were gone nine! Mommy promised to never leave me again (unless it was with a trained bunnysitter). I was so badly craving hay by the time they got back, I ate two days worth in four hours!! I'd been getting pellets and veggies, but I went a few days without hay. Or litter. Why they didn't put hay in my litterbox instead of litter, I'll never know. But mommy was really, really upset, and promised to never go away on the spur of the moment like that again.

I did learn something fun while I was there. The kitten is still scared of me. He's not a kitten anymore; he's a year old and weighs almost 3x what I weigh, but I still boss him around pretty bad. When my mommies got back, I showed them my new trick. The kitty was sitting on top of my cage, and I jumped up to the top shelf. "MEOW!" I scared him! I wandered around and ignored him for a few until he settled back down, and then I went to "groom" him. Know what's fun to do to kitties? Bite them on the tail. Big wimp of a thing meowed really loud and tried to get down off the top of the cage. He's so clumsy, he was having a hard time! I took that as an opportunity to play chase. I followed his tail as he scrambled to get away and "groomed" him some more. Finally my other mommy took pity on him and moved him away from "the mean widdle bunny". They both thought it was hilarious. The cat...well, all I hurt was his pride. But if his pride's as big as his belly, he's still got plenty left!

Also, I learned a new game this morning. It's called "take mommy's glasses off her face". She doesn't think it's funny. She needs them to see. I think it's funny to steal them and hop off. She then tries to find me to find them. She says she has something called a "disadvantage". I'm not sure what it means. But she says it's because she needs the glasses to see the glasses. Oh well. I'll let her keep her disadvantage. I'm having fun!


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 24, 2013)

awww, be nice to the poor kitty. he's got a disadvantage too on account of he doesn't get to eat oodles of veggies like bunnies do!

we promise we'll give you lots and LOTS of hay when we're bunny-sitting... and litter, too, 'cause we like the pretty new flooring too much to let you use it as a toilet.


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 24, 2013)

I hate using flooring as a toilet. I'm kind of a neat freak when it comes to bathroom habits. That's why I was so distressed to go four days without a litterbox!!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm tempted to come stomp on the hooman who took your litterbox and didn't give you hay. That's just dumb. Glad you are back home again and back to terrorizing your mommy. Hey, mine wears those "glasses" things too, wonder if I can get them off her face...next time she lays down on the floor to snuggle with me, I'm gonna try!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 25, 2013)

Did I laugh at your antics with the cat...poor kitty and you nomming his tail, you are a naughty bunny. I bet you were glad when mommy got home and things were back to normal...isn´t it awful when hoomans don´t know exactly what you like and what you´re used to.....they are so hard to train sometimes lol.


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 25, 2013)

This human is okay, she's just older and not in good health. She can't unfasten the clips that hold my cage together, so she'd just dump my food in and I'd go scrambling around to find it. I guess getting the clips off once to get the litterbox out was too difficult to try again to put it back in. I don't really blame her. She always calls me funnybunny and talks to me, so she's not too bad. 
I do miss my kitty now that I'm home, though.


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everybunny-
Not too much new here to report. Mommy got her big draft back, worked really hard for about a week, and then sent it off to a few more readers. Now she's back to lots of snuggling. She says she has something called "senioritis". I hope it's not contagious. She says she's had it twice before: once in high school, and once in college. Now she has it in grad school. Can it be passed on to bunnies? I may try to get online and ask her best friend later. 

Mommy has to go to class in a minute, but she's letting me use the computer while she gets ready. This morning, I made her change my litter in the rain. Our conversation went like this:
me: Mommy, I want my litterbox changed.
her: Tippy, it's raining.
me: but Mommy, it was raining last night so you said you'd do it in the morning.
her: fine. I'll do it.

I've got her wrapped around my little paw.

As an aside, I saw a thunderstorm last night. I sat on the chair and watched it. It was really cool. The bird was scared. He was whimpering. I thought it was awesome.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Apr 3, 2013)

Haha, what a turkey. Thunderstorms are awesome! A couple happened when I was a baby and my mommy came to the kitchen and laid by my cage and petted me so I wouldn't be upset. I like the flashes of light


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Q, I just read through your blog. Its nice and I'll definitely follow and read it.

The bird sounds like a real scaredy cat. I think I'd love me a thunderstorm but they never come often. :/

Gotta go now, mommy is making me get of the computer.

~Ash


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm confused about something. Does Mommy not know she's not a bunny, or does she think I'm stupid enough that she thinks I am?
Sometimes, at night, if I'm snuggled in my chair for bed, when she comes over to give me pets, if I'm purring, she'll purr too (she just told me this sentence has too many commas and is grammatically incorrect but I'm gonna leave it just to spite her). Now, I know humans don't purr. But she'll try to tooth purr to me. Does she think I don't realize that she's not doing it right?? 
Does anyone else have a human who purrs at them? Are they lousy at it?


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 7, 2013)

you DO realize that bunnies don't actually purr either, right? you're totally just faking it - any cat would tell you that you're not doing it right!

besides, be nice to your mommy - she's just trying to tell you that she's happy and she loves you in a way that she thinks you can understand.


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 7, 2013)

Well my cat doesn't purr, so I'm the only thing I've ever heard purr! So there (that must have been Nala who said that, wasn't it? Gaz wouldn't dare tell me I'm doing something wrong!)! She could just say "Tippy, I'm happy,", couldn't she? I mean, she sounds SO silly whens she purrs.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 7, 2013)

your cat is broken, get a new one.


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 29, 2013)

Well hi everyone. It's Tippy. Remember me? Yeah, mommy hasn't been giving me much computer time lately because she was finishing her thesis, but now it's submitted so I'm allowed back online.
The past few weeks have been crazy. Mommy has been here all the time, but she's been an emotional wreck. To be honest, I don't mind when she's crying because when she cries a lot, she gets the hem of her shirt all wet and I sit on her lap and lick the salt water off her collar. I know, it's weird, but it's kind of fun. But she hasn't cried much since she turned in her thesis on Thursday, so no collar tears for me. 
But it means that she is hanging out more when she's home. She's here and gives me lots of snuggles. I've been sitting in the chair with her in the evenings while she helps her friend edit her thesis and groom her shorts. I don't know why, but I'm intrigued with the pockets. I think she must have put food in there at some point because I have this strange compulsion to try to climb into them. They're big pockets, but not quite big enough for a bunny. 

Last night, a friend of mommy's from college came to visit. She's been living in Houston for two years, but she and mommy hadn't seen each other since mommy graduated. So her friend came up here and spent the night with us. She liked me a lot. They had some other humans over and they were drinking wine and eating strawberries, so mommy let me out in the living room where everyone fed me fruit and I snuggled on the chair. 

And now, mommy gave me some really good news the other night. Apparently my other mommy will be off work for a few weeks before their big trip when I go hang out with Gaz and Nala. Mommy said it's not good for paying the bills, because she's supporting them both for a month, but I don't care about that. What I do care about is that on Saturday, she's gonna go pick up my other mommy and bring her here for about three weeks! I'm looking forward to the amount of snuggle time I'm going to get! My other mommy spoils me even more than mommy does (and that's a lot...I'm a very spoiled princess (mommy made me say that)). And she likes to cook, and always sneaks me veggies from when she's making stuff. This will be fun. Mommy says she just has one more final paper and one more presentation and then she's done with school for ever and we call all snuggle together as a family!


----------



## qtipthebun (May 21, 2013)

Oh my! So much news! I don't even know where to start!

Mommy graduated from her MA program last week. She had to wear a silly gown and a hat that had a tassel thing that I kept trying to play with. My other mommy has been here for two and a half weeks. She had to take off two whole jobs in order to come up for graduation and their trip. It means I'm only getting to eat inexpensive foods for a while because she's not getting paid, and mommy doesn't make much money, but that's okay. Cilantro is my favorite food anyway.

My mommies are going on their trip on Friday. They're going to be gone a whole week. I'm going to be so lonely. As of now, it looks like I'm going to stay here with mommy's roommate. He's leaving for a few days to go visit his sister in Dallas, so we may have to get a sitter to come in for a day or two and feed me and the bird. Not an ideal set up, but it works. The only thing is, he's a little scared of me sometimes (I like to bite his toes), so I won't get very many snuggles. 

BUT, when they get back, mommy is staying here and working through the summer. She needs to find another job or two to make ends meet, but she has one research job and she gets to stay home with me to do it! And then, in August, we're moving! My other mommy is FINALLY going to live with us. They told me they found an apartment. It's a one bedroom place, carpet, and they're going to bunny proof it for me! The complex doesn't allow bunnies (apparently most complexes don't), but this one called me a "long eared cat" and said that I didn't have to pay pet rent! I don't think she realized I run around the house, I don't stay in a cage, but that's okay. We're just not going to tell her. I'm really excited. Mommy says the place is really nice. And we're going to grow plants on the balcony. Mommy promised me basil and mint!

I think that's most of my news. I've been hanging out on the couch with my mommies watching her roommate play Skyrim. I like it. Sometimes, there's even a bunny on the screen! Anyway, more later!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (May 21, 2013)

Yay for finding a place together! Monty will envy the crap out of you, because I have too much junk and too many hobbies to be able to bunny-proof my whole apartment.


----------



## qtipthebun (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm back!
My mommies went on vacation for a week and turned off the computer before they left, and mommy's roommate didn't let me turn it on.

So, while they were gone, I turned 2. It was the first weekend they were gone, and mommy's friend came in to take care of me twice a day. I liked that. She gave me TONS of snuggles. And treats. I got a lot of oats because she likes to watch me do the oatmeal dance. I felt bad because she had to take the bus an hour each way to get here, but she stayed a while each time and played with me. Sometimes, she'd even bring a book and sit on the floor and read with me.

Once mommy's roommate got home from visiting his sister (the night of my birthday...Monday), he did something really silly. He texted mommy to see how much I was supposed to eat, because apparently I was "pacing myself" and he was worried that I wasn't eating right. Mommy said "no, she's a bunny...she grazes, don't worry," but she also told him to make sure I got plenty of hay. He went a wee bit overboard. My entire cage is a hay filled nest box. He gave me about two weeks worth of hay in a day. I LOVED it! I had a blast playing in it. Unfortunately, I also peed in it because it looked like my whole cage was a litter box, so mommy cleaned it out and told me no more hay cages for me.  

Anyway, I was well taken care of, and got a little pissy at my mommies when they got back. I mean, seriously, they went to Alaska and didn't bring me anything?? And on my birthday, too??? They've been home since last night, so I'm slowly getting over it, but I'm letting them know I'm displeased, that's for sure. 

Anyway, mommy's bribing me with oats. More later!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Jun 2, 2013)

Yay! Welcome back Q! I missed you, and so did my mommy


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes, welcome back! Me and my mommy missed you too!


----------



## qtipthebun (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi bunnies,
Quick update. My mommies are looking for jobs and are miserable. My other mommy is really frustrated, but my mommy at least knows that hers will take a long time to find. So they've been home all day every day on the computer and spending time with me. 
The other day, they re-did my room. My mommy was feeling really lousy because her grandparents had come to visit and my other mommy was upset because she can't find a job, so instead they went shopping with giftcards that mommy forgot she had and got me some stuff. First thing they did was take away my cage. I mean, it wasn't really doing any good anyway. It was one of those little cages and it was never shut. It was just a place to hold a litterbox. And then they got me a waterer thing. I like the bowl and the big blue bottle to put water in. It feels so grown up. And they got me the cutest hay rack. It's a hamper! With a lid, so I don't hop in. And it's lime green! I love plucking hay out of the holes of it.

In all, I'm a grown up bunny now and am finally being treated like it (seriously humans, it took two years!).

Mommy says I've gotta get off the computer. She has a filibuster to go support and can't keep supervising my typing time!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Jun 29, 2013)

Yay for re-new-vations! I got some new digs too, kinda. Momma moved me to the "living room" because they made loud noises and made the kitchen look all weird and different, so now there's a cabinet where my home used to be. Momma's really happy that she has counter space, which is really useless for bunnies so I'm like big whoop. BUT there is also a special MONTY cabinet where my stuff is kept, and that makes it feel like I own something  Good luck to your hoomans! I don't understand these "job" things anyway. All they do is interfere with playtime and snuggles


----------



## qtipthebun (Aug 2, 2013)

Lots of changes around here. My humans are starting to pack up the apartment. They're doing it in little spurts at a time. They got the new place last night but have 11 days to move. Mommy took all the books off all three bookshelves in her room. She used about 17 shopping bags to put them in. She also took down all the posters off the wall. I really liked the 1960s poster she got from her grandmother, but she took it to the hallway.

I've been getting more and more nervous that they're just going to forget to take all my stuff, or forget me! I don't like to let mommy out of my sight. She went to go watch an episode of LA Ink on netflix this morning and I stood by the gate and thumped until she brought me out with her. I sat on the couch and snuggled and we watched tattooing shows together. She told me she's going to have to go work for a professor in a minute, but I'm snuggled up with her on the chair and don't want her to leave.

On the plus side, she said I have a big space at the new place, and that they're going to bunnyproof it all for me!

More later, once we move. Got some suitcases to go sit in so mommy packs me up too!


----------



## holtzchick (Aug 12, 2013)

Awh Q-tip your own room! Thats exciting! Can't wait for the updates. Hmmm... your mommies went to Alaska and you didn't bother to post their pictures?!  

Think you could dig them up? Although they may already be packed up... :lookaround


----------



## qtipthebun (Aug 14, 2013)

I everybunny, I'm in my new house.
You know, Mommy never did put the Alaska pictures on her computer. She doesn't have a flash drive, and they're all on my other mommy's computer. She really needs to find a flashdrive so she can do that.

So now the moment you've all been waiting for: the new apartment. It's a big, one bedroom apartment with a nice sized living room and a huge walk in closet that is where my litterbox and hay and water stay. I have run of the entire thing when someone is home, but when they're not, they shut the doors to the main part and let me have the closet, the bathroom, and the bedroom. I've picked out my favorite napping spot under the end table between the couch and giant bean bag chair. I also like to hang out on the back of the couch, like a cat.
I've started to sleep in Mommy's bed. The first night or two in the new place, I slept on my monster blanket on the floor in the bedroom, but after that I hopped up and slept on the foot of the bed. I think my mommies are amused by that. I'm not used to mommy having a bed, so I'm having fun hopping all over it. Usually she just slept on the floor with a pillow. At one point she had an air mattress. Now she's got a really low to the ground ikea bed. 
The one thing I'm not used to here are the apartment noises. I won't go in the kitchen, or the bathroom really, because of the floor, but the kitchen noises still scare the fluff out of me. I don't mind the noises that my mommies think would freak them out, like the toilet flushing or the garbage disposal running, but I HATE the sound of putting away dishes, or clinking spoons together. I get scared and hop back to my monster blanket. My mommies call me a giant fraidy cat, but I'm nowhere near as scared of stuff as the cat. He's afraid of his own shadow.I like my shadow. I try to catch it.

Anyway, Mommy needs to do some research for her job so she can make a little money this week, and then she has to look up cars since they need a second one so she can get a real job.

Just wanted to let you bunnies know I'm settled in and love my new house!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Aug 26, 2013)

Yay! Dang, I can't let Monty see that you have your own room. She'll insist on her own, since she's like three Q-tips! She does really love her playpen, and on weekends she gets to hop all over the apartment as long as she's good. It's not bunny proof, but she's too big to explore the most dangerous spots.

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 10, 2013)

Q here. Quick update: trying to convince Mommy to get the app to upload pictures of me. 
I'm about to have to go to mommy's old roommate's house for the day. The people are coming to get rid of ants in the apartment, and I can't be home. We're going to set my run up in the roommate's girlfriend's room because she's not home. I like her. I wish she was going to be there. Then my other mommy will go pick me up after work and bring me home.
I'll be back later, hopefully with pictures.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Sep 10, 2013)

Yay! 

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 13, 2013)

Mommy got an app! I'm letting her upload pictures of me...but I'm sitting here making sure she puts up good ones! 
Me with the new rosemary plant. 



Me hanging out on the arm of the couch. 


Me begging for noms. 



And finally, me and my friend the bird napping together when we birdsat him a few weekends ago.


Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 13, 2013)

Just catching up here - yay for your mommy attending the filibuster - that was one historic event! I watched it online here.


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 14, 2013)

NorthernAutumn,
Mommy wouldn't let me go to it. She was gone a lot of the week, but I wasn't allowed to go. I watched the live news when she turned it on for me but she said the capitol was no place for a little bunny. I said that little bunnies can want to be activists too...but she didn't listen to me!
Glad you're catching up on my blog. I'm gonna post more pictures now that I can use mommy's phone!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 14, 2013)

Great pictures, hope you´ll upload lots more. Your birdy friend is really cute, he´s lucky to have you as a sitter lol.


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 3, 2013)

More pictures!!
Here I am sharing a popsicle with mommy.



And here I am with cucumber on my head. 



If you want more pictures, you should follow me on instagram at ladybinkertons because it's all mine! I might let mommy use it eventually but I havent yet!!
Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 3, 2013)

Your lolly looks really good, hope you shared it with mommy. 

Why wasn´t the cucumber in your mouth lol. 

You are such a qute bunny, must have a look at all your pics, I hope you let mommy have a go soon. :wink


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 8, 2013)

There was cucumber on my head because mommy peels it right off the cucumber while I'm sitting there. I got so excited that a piece fell onto my head. I waited until I'd eaten the rest of it to shake that one off.

All is good here. My other mommy brought home lots of cardboard from her work and I am happy bouncing around and eating it. They also made a big bird stand for the birdie's dad for his birthday next week, and I got to eat the leftover wood. I'm a happy bug. 

My mommies have finally hung up pictures on the wall. They're all photographs that my other mommy took. It's really cool. I like looking at the flowers and thinking how yummy they look.


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 16, 2013)

Picture time! Add me on instagram for more cute me! My username is ladybinkertons. 

Mmm wheatgrass



What?!



I play!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 17, 2013)

Great photos, just love that colour and that cute face.

Looks to be enjoying the wheatgrass :thumbup


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks! 
The humans made me a new hayrack out of wood!


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry I've been so quiet lately. The human has awful carpal tunnel and works at a computer all day, so I don't get my computer time. 
However, they're bird sitting the parrot and I'm having tons of fun scaring him. He did poop on me yesterday though. I guess that's what happens when I sit under his tail!! 

I guess i can put in a picture of him since he's my friend. This was before I ran at him and scared him under the table. 



Here's us hanging out by his travel cage. 



And here's me eating squash guts. Mmmm butternut!


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 12, 2014)

Meet alfie. 



He's a three year old Californian who has lived in the shelter most of his life. Mommy saw him a year ago there and told me how she fell in love with his wonky ears and doofy personality. Last week, she took me to an adoption event to meet him. We went home with a lady from the shelter and my mommies picked us up yesterday. 
Here we are together. 










He's big and clumsy and goofy and binkies a ton. I think this friendship will be good!


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 13, 2014)

OMG!! You got a friend finally! 

I find it strange that I got a new bunny and then you got a new bunny like a week later, lol. I can't believe that poor guy was still in there a year after you first saw him . I feel so bad for him having to live in a shelter for nearly three years... after *finally* getting to go to his true "forever" home, I'm not at all surprised that he binkies his ass off! I tried to keep Normie in a little pen that was maybe 6-8 square feet for the first couple days while he settled in (especially since I got him six days after his neuter), but he was trying SO hard to binky in that little space and crashing into the pen - it broke my heart that he couldn't truly express his joy to be with us because of the space; I immediately dropped what I was doing to bunny-proof and section off the bathroom, hallway and part of the bedroom for him.

Q-tip and Alfie look adorable together!

On a side note, how is the cat coping with the new addition? I feel bad for him - Q-tip was already an awful lot to inflict on a cat and now he's going to get tag-teamed ><


----------



## Luluthebunny (Jan 13, 2014)

She's adorable!! She looks like my Lulu!!! This is Lulu:


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh wow, Lulu has the same coloring!!

We didn't bring hellcat when we moved up here. Little one bedroom apartment would have made farm cat very sad. Plus, he is quite bonded with my partner's mom...would have sucked to separate them. 

Gaz and nala have a friend??


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh my goodness, your buns are adorable! Congrats on your new brother Q-Tip. Love your name, btw.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 13, 2014)

Aha, I suspected you had moved! When the thing with Q-tips ear happened, I tried to be sneaky by digging up the one PM of what seemed like hundreds that contained your address and shipping you a little bottle of Vetericyn for it - I was really sad when it was returned as undeliverable (with no reason marked) last Friday . It sure took 'em an awful long time to get it returned!










Normie is an airplane-eared, sable-pointed, naughty little butthead who my camera is ill-inclined to believe is the thing I'm trying to take a picture of. We've been having a lot of arguments, but unfortunately the camera seems to be winning. Norm's favorite activities are licking me, snuggling, antagonizing the cats and playing with his pellet-dispensing ball, in no particular order.

I'm hoping I can bond him to Nala and Gaz eventually; haven't officially started yet though, as he's still hormonal and therefore hump-happy. Gaz doesn't take offense to being humped, but I'm sure Nala would! I'm using Gazzles as a litmus test; when he's interested in more than just humping her, then I can consider having a real intro between him and Nala.


----------



## Luluthebunny (Jan 14, 2014)

qtipthebun said:


> Oh wow, Lulu has the same coloring!!
> 
> We didn't bring hellcat when we moved up here. Little one bedroom apartment would have made farm cat very sad. Plus, he is quite bonded with my partner's mom...would have sucked to separate them.
> 
> Gaz and nala have a friend??




Yes they do!


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 15, 2014)

Well thanks for the attempt at mail!! We moved in August...still in Austin but out of the city limits now. Normie is adorable....you know I have a weakness for airplane ears!!


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 15, 2014)

Airplane ears are awesome! Three bunns, three different ear styles .


----------

